# Where is Lola?



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely photo Ruth .. it looks like Lola has copper low lights on her head and ears, such a lovely coloring  I bet she had lots of fun in the leaves.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Such a cute photo!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

That's so cute. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. She had a great time! I did too kicking them all over her, she loved it so much she then tried to bury into them!


----------



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

So cute! A lovely poo autumn photo x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I knew she'd look adorable in an Autumn shot, the colours including Lola's are gorgeous.... But then she'll look lovely against the snow, with a backdrop of spring flowers and with the sun shining on her coat xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh yes ... Lola is very 'in season' with her colouring 
What a lovely photo. 
Her coat is so glossy Ruth... A real sheen to it. 
I love her harness too... Very stylish and matches her colouring perfectly. 

As a wee add on... I find the leaves a nightmare for camouflaging poos... Can never find them!! 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

very adorable! sounds like fun!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Gorgeous pic of the very lovely Lola!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent is super obsessed with leaves! He goes crazy if we kick them in the air


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I can see you !

Love it. Alas the leave round here have by passed the crisp rustling stage and gone straight to soggy wet stage


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

My Lola thought she would try her hand at hiding too!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh yes ... Lola is very 'in season' with her colouring
> What a lovely photo.
> Her coat is so glossy Ruth... A real sheen to it.
> I love her harness too... Very stylish and matches her colouring perfectly.
> ...


Yes Mairi, I do love her harness! She looks super stylish in it.. Quilted, fur lined! Haha. She's got more style than me!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> My Lola thought she would try her hand at hiding too!!
> View attachment 3648


Oh Nadine! How cute is she? Haha!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I knew she'd look adorable in an Autumn shot, the colours including Lola's are gorgeous.... But then she'll look lovely against the snow, with a backdrop of spring flowers and with the sun shining on her coat xxx


Thanks Karen! Your post sounds so very poetic! Oozing with vivid imagery, how very artistic!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Lovely photo Ruth .. it looks like Lola has copper low lights on her head and ears, such a lovely coloring  I bet she had lots of fun in the leaves.


Lucky Lola, eh? Haha! Oh to be naturally beautiful!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ruth - any more signs of Lola being in season?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nadine, nothing more! She is still hiding food but I reckon it's just going to be one of her traits! All the licking etc has stopped. I'm hoping to get her in for her spay soon. Although really not looking forward to it!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm the same with Lola, she is acting up in all the ways you would expect and has had a few male dogs appear very interested but no bleeding yet. I had her at the vet for her 'adolescent health check' on Monday with the nurse, she thought she looked swollen and was pretty certain she was about to start so spay has been booked in for January. I hope it isn't a false alarm as she is missing her off lead walks!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aah wee Lola looks lovely hiding in her bed 

Nadine, when my order processed for the bed I got an email saying they were sold out of the medium!!!! 

Have been looking since for a nice bed for her.....

xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Which Lola is the oldest.... Sorry I should know this!!
We need a Lola no1 and no2!!! 
Although of course they're both no1!!!! 

xx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ha ha, yes it is a but confusing! I think chocolate Lola is a few weeks older. My little blond baby was 6 months yesterday.

Such a shame about the bed. I would try calling the shop, they are always so helpful. When I first saw the bed they only had the bigger size in the shop but they were awaiting an order and called me as soon as it arrived. Lola snuggles up in hers all the time now. 

N xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola Bear was born April 20th!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Three days apart, Lola was 22rd April!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

That was supposed to say 23rd!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw there you go! The two Lola's growing up together! Cute!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lovely autumn pic of Lola. Love how she matches the leaves


----------

